# [Official] Half-Life: Alyx! Discussion thread.



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2019)

Let's talk about it! Who is excited?

Official Trailer










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196566870360387584


----------



## Hockster (Nov 19, 2019)

VR only? Hard pass.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 19, 2019)

Im not really a half life fan. Ive played all so far so I can take it or leave it, but valve, this isnt want fans want and you know it.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 19, 2019)

Seeing as I don't possess VR equipment, I'll have to pass. 

But if I had the VR equipment... I'd be somewhat excited. It's not HL, but it would be interesting, at the very least.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2019)

Decent VR hmd is getting a lot cheaper. Look in the hot deals section where I posted a HP VR set brand new from Micro center for lower than $150.

i am beyond excited.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 19, 2019)

Depending on the announcement, Tim Sweeney may have a merry Christmas.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im not really a half life fan. Ive played all so far so I can take it or leave it, but valve, this isnt want fans want and you know it.



welp then you are not a hardcore half life fan to put it simply. Have you even experienced their VR test run “The Lab”

Also, making boring monitor games is OK? We need companies to do stuff like this, push the envelope of technology, not cozy up like a 80yrs old grandpa and counting “ah the good old days”


----------



## Totally (Nov 19, 2019)

Hockster said:


> VR only? Hard pass.



I know, that's a slap in the face. I realize they were trying to push game design in the novel/creative direction in the HL series but going VR only is a kick in the nuts to those who haven't or do not want to invest in VR.



xkm1948 said:


> not cozy up like a 80yrs old grandpa and counting “ah the good old days”



Nah, just not the type that cares to drop $500+ on VR gear for a single or a handful games.

P.S. Hardcore fan? How come no one's asking "Where's Gordon?", sniff sniff what's that stink? Virtue Signaling?


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 19, 2019)

Wherever this is generating from this group is so ostentatiously big-headed and pompous.

Other games, until they drop back down to earth and learn to put on pants. No gaming lost.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 19, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> welp then you are not a hardcore half life fan to put it simply. Have you even experienced their VR test run “The Lab”
> 
> Also, making boring monitor games is OK? We need companies to do stuff like this, push the envelope of technology, not cozy up like a 80yrs old grandpa and counting “ah the good old days”


Haven't experienced anything VR. Don't really want to either. And you're right, I'm not a hardcore fan. I don't see what the fuss is about with the game. 

And yes, developing "boring" monitor games is ok. It's how you innovate the game. Take anthem for example. No IP out there like it. Would have been great if they didn't miss the mark.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2019)

Totally said:


> I know, that's a slap in the face. I realize they were trying to push game design in the novel/creative direction in the HL series but going VR only is a kick in the nuts to those who haven't or do not want to invest in VR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$500? Are you sure?








						[US] - Virtual Reality For Cheap! HP Windows Mixed Reality HMD and Controller $130!
					

https://www.microcenter.com/product/608531/hp-mixed-reality-headset-and-controllers---black  Available both from Micro Center online store and local store. Pretty sweet deal. Solid build quality for the price.   Review is also pretty good, FOR $130 IT IS TOTALLY WORTH IT




					www.techpowerup.com
				





I mean yeah if you want best of the best then Valve Index is the only option. Meanwhile these sub $200 VR sets even beat OG Vive and Rift in spec and actual performance.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> And yes, developing "boring" monitor games is ok. It's how you innovate the game. Take anthem for example. No IP out there like it. Would have been great if they didn't miss the mark.



No. Keep doing the same thing with the same technology is what get you obsolete. I would say keep making traditional 2D games is a “safe” way. That is perfectly fine. Basically that is what 99% of game developer does. Valve should not limit itself to JUST monitor based gaming. And I am super glad they became the main driving force of VR.

You either redefine an industry or die a slow and painful death when mass appeal games like fortnite becomes the mainstream.

It is actually OK I would say. When half life forst came out it was also not immediately liked by every diehard doom fans.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow, for you guys not to care you sure don't mind letting everyone know how you dislike VR in "the" VR section of TPU... It's crazy at how many people write it off before they even use it. VR is the cheapest it's ever been. I expected more enthusiasm from a tech-savvy group of PC enthusiasts. I can say I had the same stance in the '90s, but since I made a *FOV2GO* out of cardboard in 2014 using my phone I was hooked... Which lead me to the Oculus DK1 and I've been a 100% believer since.

  This could be a big game-changer for gaming and VR. I was lucky enough to see games move from text to 2d sprints, to 3d and now VR. Let's just keep an open mind. I mean big games are still coming to monitor as well. We still have a ways to go. I'm excited!


----------



## TheOne (Nov 19, 2019)

Tried a Lenovo last year, the image was blurry, software IPD adjustments didn't fix it, gave me a headache, had to send it back, I still miss playing Minecraft in VR, look forward to one day trying it again, personally I don't think it will ever be mainstream.

If Valve is smart they will announce HL3 alongside this otherwise it could turn into another Blizzcon 2018.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2019)

TheOne said:


> If Valve is smart they will announce HL3 alongside this otherwise it could turn into another Blizzcon 2018.



Highly doubt it.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 19, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> $500? Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://www.pcmag.com/review/359095/hp-windows-mixed-reality-headset-vr1000-100 

Seems pretty garbage to me but I guess ok for $130...

"You can use SteamVR software with a Windows Mixed Reality headset, but it's unwieldy and unreliable"

This in the review also points towards it not being a good candidate for HLVR.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 19, 2019)

Using a widely praised and loved series just to sell some hardware is a sign of an impending disaster.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 19, 2019)

All im hoping for is Valve to develop HL3 meanwhile, even with this filler content.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, for you guys not to care you sure don't mind letting everyone know how you dislike VR in "the" VR section of TPU... It's crazy at how many people write it off before they even use it. VR is the cheapest it's ever been. I expected more enthusiasm from a tech-savvy group of PC enthusiasts. I can say I had the same stance in the '90s, but since I made a *FOV2GO* out of cardboard in 2014 using my phone I was hooked... Which lead me to the Oculus DK1 and I've been a 100% believer since.
> 
> This could be a big game-changer for gaming and VR. I was lucky enough to see games move from text to 2d sprints, to 3d and now VR. Let's just keep an open mind. I mean big games are still coming to monitor as well. We still have a ways to go. I'm excited!



Well I have to say the tech is making strides. I got to play some https://www.vrnerds.de/tower-tag/ a few weeks ago (and murdered everyone lol, 6/6 victories with monster scores ) and for the first time I had the idea 'this is next level shit'.

Most other stuff I've seen/done in VR felt 'meh', every single one had one or more immersion breaking elements to it. Even with Tower Tag, there is still the fact you're wired up, and still the fact that head movement is not really natural. If you don't look down the lens straight, you get blurry eyesight, for example - but its very natural to look over a shoulder in normal life. Its those little things that kill the vibe in the heat of the moment.

Even with these nice experiences its crystal clear to me that VR is very much in its infancy still. The HMDs are too bulky, the lens technology lacking, resolution needs to get a major boost still (I've seen the same artifacting I saw ten years ago on lower quality gear, with a Vive) and it just quite simply needs to become fully wireless at low latency. With Tower Tag, there was an obvious, notable sacrifice of frame Vsync versus low latency - screen tear did happen but the responsiveness was good. We're getting there, but there simply isn't a perfect headset yet. And a perfect headset is truly a prereq for VR to really take off. The upgrade path should NEVER be in the peripheral itself. Its like starting with a slow shitty mouse and KB to play shooters. Ain't got time for that.



Vya Domus said:


> Using a widely praised and loved series just to sell some hardware is a sign of an impending disaster.



Yeah I struggle to see what's Half Life about this. Perhaps the retro look (great graphics?! what?)


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Highly doubt it.
> 
> Also @MindweaverThere is little to be gained arguing with close minded person. Truth be told the older these type of people get the more they refuse to accept ANYTHING new.



Yea, it's frustrating to see so many people that bash it without trying it.



Vayra86 said:


> Well I have to say the tech is making strides. I got to play some https://www.vrnerds.de/tower-tag/ a few weeks ago (and murdered everyone lol, 6/6 victories with monster scores ) and for the first time I had the idea 'this is next level shit'.
> 
> Most other stuff I've seen/done in VR felt 'meh', every single one had one or more immersion breaking elements to it. Even with Tower Tag, there is still the fact you're wired up, and still the fact that head movement is not really natural. If you don't look down the lens straight, you get blurry eyesight, for example - but its very natural to look over a shoulder in normal life. Its those little things that kill the vibe in the heat of the moment.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Rift S or the Index? They both have great visuals. I haven't tried an Index yet, but I own the Rift S and the lenses are amazing. I agree the hmd itself needs to be smaller, but there is a lot of other things that need to come first like eye tracking. HLA should be a step in the right direction for VR and should bring on a lot more users. Content is king. What people are missing is that with HLA rumors are the Source 2 engine will be released alongside of it which should be huge for VR and pancake gaming. I can only imagine how many great mods HLA will get with this release. 

Pavlov has shown how great Modding can be for the VR community. Someone added an L4D2 map to it and it's amazing in VR. It's amazing to look around in that world.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 19, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, it's frustrating to see so many people that bash it without trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Havent tried the Index or Rift S yet no. Im def watching this space


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Havent tried the Index or Rift S yet no. Im def watching this space


*Oculus Rift S will be $349 on black Friday.* That is an amazing deal for $349. The touch controls are the next best thing to Index controllers (Knuckles). Even at $399 that puts the HMD in at 300 bucks and the touch controls for $99. We can't forget about Boneworks releasing next month, I believe on the 10th. If you haven't looked at *Boneworks* then check it out.


----------



## infrared (Nov 19, 2019)

cool, i'll have to dig out the vive.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Nov 19, 2019)

I still want to know where the mystery man(aka G-Man) got away to... maybe we will never know/maybe we will never play Half Life 3


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 19, 2019)

I think valve is going to be underwhelmed by the sales.

Oh well, I will stream it at some point.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I think valve is going to be underwhelmed by the sales.
> 
> Oh well, I will stream it at some point.



Come and join me Frogman~


Meanwhile


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ValveIndex/comments/dyintj


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 19, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Come and join me Frogman~
> 
> 
> Meanwhile
> ...



I mean, I'll be frank.  There is nothing on god's green earth that could get me into VR.  Sorry.

Unless maybe you develop a new body alongside it...


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2019)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> I still want to know where the mystery man(aka G-Man) got away to... maybe we will never know/maybe we will never play Half Life 3


The word is that we will see the G-man on tomorrows announcement.


R-T-B said:


> I think valve is going to be underwhelmed by the sales.
> 
> Oh well, I will stream it at some point.



Remember when HL2 came out most people didn't have a powerful enough gaming rig to play it.



xkm1948 said:


> Come and join me Frogman~
> 
> 
> Meanwhile
> ...



Yea, I can't get over how many people are upset over it only being in VR. I kind of feel like they are going to have more to add with HLA. There is a whole team of guys working on HL2VR that we haven't heard anything from. It's a good possibility that it will release soon. Just think about having HL2VR until HLA releases.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 19, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> Remember when HL2 came out most people didn't have a powerful enough gaming rig to play it.



This isn't a horsepower concern though.  It's a real estate one.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 19, 2019)

Considering they actually made arguably The best vr equipment especially for this(i have a oculus ), i have very high hopes for this.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 19, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Highly doubt it.
> 
> Also @Mindweaver quite a lot of members here are ignorant of new technology who would rather live in their own delusional "Old way is best way" In a a sense they prefer everything backwards, like bunch of grumpy old turds.  Just look at the reception of real time ray tracing on this forum. A wondnerful new graphic technology for monitor gaming, yet the predominant undertone here at TPU is "RTX is trash" or "RTX is gimmick"
> 
> There is little to be gained arguing with close minded person. Truth be told the older these type of people get the more they refuse to accept ANYTHING new.


  Some people are fine with good enough.  Some people don't care because they have other hobbies.  Some people just don't want all the extra bulk.

Ray Tracing will likely be Wow! Someday.  But it isn't now.  We have watered down crap.  From my experience (very limited) with VR, I feel the same way.

But, yes, you will always have a certain percentage of ignorance.  That said, I would imagine some people didn't realize this was in the VR section if they came from the most recent section at the top of the forums page.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> It isn't always ignorance.  Some people are fine with good enough.  Some people don't care because they have other hobbies and don't need to tack on all this other crap.  Some people just don't want all the extra bulk.
> 
> Ray Tracing will likely be Wow! Someday.  But it isn't now.  We have watered down crap.  From my experience (very limited) with VR, I feel the same way.
> 
> But, yes, you will always have a certain percentage of ignorance.  That said, I would imagine some people didn't realize this was in the VR section if they came from the most recent section at the top of the forums page.


I can agree that it's not always ignorance. I really don't care for that word or its use, but it works here.. I think @R-T-B correct and it's mostly real estate, but honestly, with the Rift S it's not a problem. it's really portable using it's inside out tracking. It's so easy to set it up and it will remember multiple rooms. It's only two plugs to use 1x displayport and 1x usb3. I've been super impressed with the Rift S. HLA should draw a lot more users to VR. I'm ready. lol


----------



## metalfiber (Nov 19, 2019)

When it gets released to holodeck, holler. Did the VR thing in early 2000s and i got over it quickly. I'm sure VR is 100 times better now but the answer is still pass.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2019)

Since we have a* news* thread about this I will turn this into the official discussion thread for HLA.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 19, 2019)

My vive is ready for this already, I want to see what valve can do to top the best vr titles


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 20, 2019)

This is good for the GPU tech. 200% Super Sampling would be amazing. Push the GPU makers to develop better products


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 20, 2019)

well extra half life universe lore is a welcome


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 20, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> This is good for the GPU tech. 200% Super Sampling would be amazing. Push the GPU makers to develop better products



Not that I mind GPU makers making better products, but isn't Super Sampling like really freaking expensive to use?


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 20, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Not that I mind GPU makers making better products, but isn't Super Sampling like really freaking expensive to use?




Which is the whole point of pushing GPU makers to come out with even better designs. After so many years GPU can finally do half-assed Real Time Ray tracing. Imagine doing that in VR with super high resolution? Gonna be REALLY heard. Basically a lot of the VR rendering tech these days still depends heavily on cutting corners like foveated rendering and such. Imagine having good dual 4K screen for VR without all the corner cutting while maintaining over 144Hz refresh rate, that would be the dream.


Lore wise, love to see the world when Combine is still actively curbing resistence. HLA might be more brutal and bloody than HL2. Would love to set foot during the bombing of Ravenholm.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2019)

The trailer looks amazing! I can't wait to play it. I can only imagine how good it looks in VR. This should set the bar pretty high. I've watched the trailer 10 times.. lol I'm catching small stuff in each one like Alyx picking up one bullet and loading it. A fine example of finger tracking which the index controllers and the touch controllers can do, but by march I hope I have an index.
*
EDIT: I added the Trailer to the OP.*


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 21, 2019)

I will say, impressive graphics from the new Source 2 engine.  A new Portal game with the Source 2 engine under the hood would be welcomed.

Some of the criticism in this thread about having an open space for the VR headset, and controllers might not be necessary.


			
				Neowin said:
			
		

> _Half-Life: Alyx _is powered by the Source 2 engine, and there isn't any exclusivity when it comes to what VR headsets it will support. The game can be played on the Valve Index, HTC Vice, Oculus Rift, Windows Mixed Reality, and basically any other VR system that needs a PC.
> 
> Adding to that, Valve isn't restricting the game to any VR play methods, with room-scale, *seated*, as well as sitting modes being supported. Meanwhile, in-game movement can be assigned to teleporting, shifting, or simply analog stick control.











						Half-Life: Alyx is a full-length prequel to Half-Life 2, gameplay trailer released
					

Valve unveiled gameplay of its upcoming VR flagship title Half-Life: Alyx today. The Source 2-built title will be a full-length prequel to Half-Life 2, and will be playable across all PC VR headsets.




					www.neowin.net


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> "PC Master Race Gamer"  Console peasants are so pathetic, using ancient locked down hardware on consoles. Look at me I got so many cores on the CPU I dont even know how to count them!
> 
> Also "PC Master Race Gamer"  Virtual Reality is gimmick! Why only make HLA VR?? Salty salt!


Stop insulting people who don’t share your over the moon enthusiasm for VR  and you might get more converts. @Mindweaver would please stop allowing it?  In any other thread in which you don’t have a personal stake it would not be ok.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 22, 2019)

12 years, 12 effing years, and I'm looking at a Half-Life trailer like a kid again.


----------



## Vario (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't personally see appeal with HL never been a big fan but for those fans out there I am happy for them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> 12 years, 12 effing years, and I'm looking at a Half-Life trailer like a kid again.


I am as well! lol I've watched it so many times today.. lol


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

Vario said:


> Don't personally see appeal with HL never been a big fan but for those fans out there I am happy for them.



Half life never stuck with me either.  I don't think I finished 1 and likely didn't even start 2.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

Here we see a regular headcrab. Sharp front claws and short hind legs. Definitely not Lamarr









Here we see the citidal in construction. Really cool to see a hunter chopper transporting a piece that looked like Citidal's panel. So I assume the material are manufactured elsewhere and transported to build the Citidal. Also Citidal is build from ground up






Civil Protection patroling the street. Super cool to see the reinforced Stalker with a commanding tower on top. Also in the background you can see Citidal is in it completed form.







So the license plate on the truck, translating from Russian alphabet gave you "rds-1195" 
Have something to do with The Oxyrhynchus Papyri. Basically some weird ancient shit. Feel free to dig around









						Oxyrhynchus Papyri - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








These look weird. Their uniform bears no resemblance to ANY previous COMBINE overwatch issued armor. They look almost like regular civilian turned combine soldiers.





Here we see a barnacle eating a poison headcrab. 4 legs of equal length, big hairy chunky body. Yep, poison headcrab






Regular zombie and poison zombie







ANTLIONS! Also the background has the weird orange underglow, which is the main undertone of destroyed City 17





This is most likely a COMBINE overlord mothership






G-MAN. Look at his eyes glow. This dude is 1000% not human







Alright so here is my short theory:

Half Life Alyx IS NOT prequel, BUT the actual sequal of Half Life 2 EP2. 

What we are seeing is the rebuilding of a CItidal under the direct supervision of Combine overlords. The Half Life 2 EP2 ending stopped Combine from coming over from their homeworld. But let's not forget the ENTIRE earth was under COMBINE control. So it is highly possible that other Citidal has come over to City17 and suppressed the resistance swiftly. Gordon is nowhere to be seen and Alyx is fighting alone.


Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

Man those images look amazing! That's going to be so creepy in VR! Going back to watch the trailer again for the 100th time! Also, I like your theory, but straight on HLA's steam page it says 


			
				Steam said:
			
		

> Half-Life: Alyx is Valve’s VR return to the Half-Life series. It’s the story of an impossible fight against a vicious alien race known as the Combine, set between the events of Half-Life and Half-Life 2.



I don't think 3's release will be far behind Alyx, but not before a L4D game I would imagine. One of the things I'm most excited about is the fact they are releasing Source 2 and Hammer with HLA. Just think of all the great mods we will get.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

Oh wait just figured out Oxyrhynchus is an Egyptian city! It was part of Great Egypt until it is conquered by the Greek, which had higher civilization (stronger military) than Egypt at that time. At the same time that Greek empire was constantly at war with other Greek nations.

Hmmmm.


So Oxyrhynchus = Earth civilization, Greek = Combine, Other Greek nations = GMAN?



Also monitor gamers don't need to worry. THERE WILL BE MODS that allow you to play this on a monitor I am also 1000% sure of that. Valve games have always been great for modders.



Mindweaver said:


> Man those images look amazing! That's going to be so creepy in VR! Going back to watch the trailer again for the 100th time! Also, I like your theory, but straight on HLA's steam page it says
> 
> 
> I don't think 3's release will be far behind Alyx, but not before a L4D game I would imagine. One of the things I'm most excited about is the fact they are releasing Source 2 and Hammer with HLA. Just think of all the great mods we will get.



Dude this is Valve, they can pull a big story change at last minute~


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

It will be hard to mod for pancake monitors, but if anyone can do it then it will be the modders. I feel like I need to update my R5 2600 to a 3600.. lol

Plus, there will be enough people streaming this for anyone without VR to enjoy the story until they can buy VR, hopefully.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> It will be hard to mod for pancake monitors, but if anyone can do it then it will be the modders. I feel like I need to update my R5 2600 to a 3600.. lol
> 
> Plus, there will be enough people streaming this for anyone without VR to enjoy the story until they can buy VR, hopefully.




Nah I don't think it will be CPU bottlenecked. That 2070 will have plenty to chew on.

Have you looked at 2070 Step-up to 2070 Super? Just in case you need some additional boost without spending too much~


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Nah I don't think it will be CPU bottlenecked. That 2070 will have plenty to chew on.
> 
> Have you looked at 2070 Step-up to 2070 Super? Just in case you need some additional boost without spending too much~


Yea, I hope so. I've been impressed with this 2600 at stock on the stock cooler. That's not a bad idea about doing the step-up for the super. I might look into that after new years. I have to say this 2070 has played everything great. I loaded up SkyrimVR for the first time the other day and without any mods it ran as smooth as butter. I still need to finish FO4VR and Skyrim.. lol But not before Boneworks.

I'm really interested in the free extra content that the index owners get.



			
				Steam said:
			
		

> Explore environments from Half-Life: Alyx in your SteamVR Home space
> Alternate gun skins to embellish Alyx's arsenal
> Special Half-Life: Alyx-themed content for Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
> 
> ...


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

Pre-order page is up. $53.99


I almost NEVER pre-order games. This time it is different. Just dropped in the money for HLA. I am an old as hell HL fan, so valve, shut up and take my money~


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Pre-order page is up. $53.99
> 
> 
> I almost NEVER pre-order games. This time it is different. Just dropped in the money for HLA. I am an old as hell HL fan, so valve, shut up and take my money~


Nice! I think I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the Index controllers next month or at the first of the year. If you have the index bundle or hmd or even just the controllers you will get HLA for free.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 22, 2019)

What would you have to say about the Samsung HMD Odyssey+? I was looking at since it's on sale at Amazon for $229






						Amazon.com: SAMSUNG HMD Odyssey+ Windows Mixed Reality Headset with 2 Wireless Controllers 3.5" Black (XE800ZBA-HC1US): Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: SAMSUNG HMD Odyssey+ Windows Mixed Reality Headset with 2 Wireless Controllers 3.5" Black (XE800ZBA-HC1US): Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What would you have to say about the Samsung HMD Odyssey+? I was looking at since it's on sale at Amazon for $229
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are the best of WMR. The lense and resolution are surperior versus OG Vive and Rift. Hell at 90Hz I argue they are better than 80Hz Rift S


And yes, based on Amazon price history $229 is lower than historically low price.

Good find bro. These are definitely better than the $150 HP version!









						Samsung HMD Odyssey+ Windows Mixed Reality Headset with 2 Wireless Controllers 3.5" Black (XE800ZBA-HC1US) (B07HS7R1RT)
					

Amazon price tracking & price history for Samsung HMD Odyssey+ Windows Mixed Reality Headset with 2 Wireless Controllers 3.5" Black (XE800ZBA-HC1US) (B07HS7R1RT)




					camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 22, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> These are the best of WMR. The lense and resolution are surperior versus OG Vive and Rift. Hell at 90Hz I argue they are better than 80Hz Rift S


Good to hear, wonder how long there on sale for?


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Good to hear, wonder how long there on sale for?



Rift S price is gradually coming down, I would assume most WMR sets will stay at this price range.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What would you have to say about the Samsung HMD Odyssey+? I was looking at since it's on sale at Amazon for $229
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea and it's the only WMR set to have built-in headphones. You can't go wrong with it for $229.


xkm1948 said:


> Rift S price is gradually coming down, I would assume most WMR sets will stay at this price range.


They are saying it will be $349 on black Friday. It's possible if the sales are good then it will stay at $349 and honestly it's a steal at that price for what you are getting. Visually it's on par with Index even with the lower resolution.

Oh and I watched the HLA trailer again in Bigscreen last night with my Rift S and it looked amazing! I watched it in the new dark theater and it was awesome.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 22, 2019)

Is there any negatives to picking a WMR headset I should be aware of? I take it the WMR headset would work with the new Half-Life game?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Is there any negatives to picking a WMR headset I should be aware of? I take it the WMR headset would work with the new Half-Life game?


The only issues you may have is that the cameras are on the front and there is only 2x cameras where Rift S has 5x cameras. Also, the controllers don't have any type of finger tracking like the touch controllers and Index controllers.. But with that said I think for $229 it's a steal. but and it's a big but.. if you can afford to buy the Rift S then it will be an all-around better HMD with better controllers. The WMR headsets are listed playable for HLA on the Steam store pages. So you should be fine. The visuals on the Samsung WMR is up there with the Vive Pro and it's OLED which blacks are blacker.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

And you can always beat saber until HLA drops~


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> And you can always beat saber until HLA drops~


And Boneworks, Pavlov VR, Pistol Whip, Big Screen, The lab, FO4VR, Skyrim VR, etc.. the list keeps going! lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2019)

Valve News Network Interview with Alyx Vance












Mindweaver said:


> And Boneworks, Pavlov VR, Pistol Whip, Big Screen, The lab, FO4VR, Skyrim VR, etc.. the list keeps going! lol





AND DO SCIENCE IN VR!



			https://epigenomegateway.wustl.edu/
		


Actual science, visulizing genomic data in VR, shameless plug~


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 23, 2019)

Check this out! Tyler just put it up.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 23, 2019)

I find strange that the pre-order is just up now and already we have a 10% discount...








xkm1948 said:


> Pre-order page is up. $53.99



Maybe I should preorder now, before Valve realizes that their exchange rates are just shy of 4 years old...

I still have to get all the VR equipment but, hey, that's 40 dollars I don't have to spend just for the game


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 24, 2019)

This video is really good! This is also from the third party *Crowbar Collective* that has recreated HL. It has a lot of stuff that I have missed and I've watched this trailer multiple times (_I'd put a number but it's embarrassing_._. HAHA)_.


----------



## Totally (Nov 24, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Alright so here is my short theory:
> 
> Half Life Alyx IS NOT prequel, BUT the actual sequal of Half Life 2 EP2.
> 
> ...



Eli Vance, barring those scenes of him in the video being flashbacks, how is he still alive?


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 25, 2019)

Totally said:


> Eli Vance, barring those scenes of him in the video being flashbacks, how is he still alive?




The game is prequel + sequel.  Cross both time lines. The prequel part would probably be in some sort of memory flashback


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 25, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> The game is prequel + sequel.  Cross both time lines. The prequel part would probably be in some sort of memory flashback


I've heard rumors that there is a time travel element in this and we might get some continuation of the story, but I bet if anything it will blend hl2 and alyx straight into ep3. Just think if it adds 10 minutes to the end of hl2ep2 to prep for hl3. That would be very exciting!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 12, 2019)

Techspot said:
			
		

> Walker also says the VR game was developed with the medium's limitations in mind. For example, the developers are aware that many players struggle to use VR devices for long periods of time, so many aspects of the game -- particularly relating to pacing and story -- were designed to accommodate shorter bursts of playtime. However, the team is still confident that most people will be enjoying their upcoming game for 2-3 hours per session.











						Valve confirms that Half-Life: Alyx will be a strictly single-player, 'one-way' experience
					

This information comes from a recent email exchange between The Verge and Valve game designer Robin Walker. In addition to reaffirming the Half-Life: Alyx team's commitment to...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 12, 2019)

The word is that we will get a new Trailer for HLA tonight on the Game Awards. I'm excited and can't wait! Oh and I've seen that someone created a mod of the HLA hands for Half-Life 2 VR using Garry's mod. 

Check out the mod here


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 20, 2019)

New gameplay from Tested! @xkm1948 @Mussels Man, this looks good! I can't wait to play this. I guess I'm going to order the Index controllers asap.. lol I've read where people with Vive light houses and the Rift S. I need to test this method with my Vive wands.. I'll try it tonight I hope. I'll eventually get the Index HMD, but I don't know when.


----------



## R00kie (Dec 20, 2019)

my Rift S can't wait!


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 3, 2020)

Techspot said:
			
		

> Valve on Monday shared three new Half-Life: Alyx gameplay videos highlighting roughly 10 minutes of new footage.
> 
> Each clip demonstrates a different motion style.














> In the first clip, we see the teleportation feature in action where you essentially point to where you want to move and you’re suddenly transported there.














> The second video demos continuous movement, the movement option most commonly associated with virtual reality.














> The third clip highlights the shift movement style. This method is similar to the teleportation mode where you point to where you want to move to next, but instead of just appearing there, your character swiftly moves there.












						New Half-Life: Alyx gameplay videos highlight varying movement styles
					

Valve on Monday shared three new Half-Life: Alyx gameplay videos highlighting roughly 10 minutes of new footage.




					www.techspot.com
				



@Vayra86


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 3, 2020)

I wish I could, vr gives me motion sickness so unless they make a non vr version I'll never get to play it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 3, 2020)

candle_86 said:


> I wish I could, vr gives me motion sickness so unless they make a non vr version I'll never get to play it.



120 or 144hz from Valve Index does seem to drastically reduce motion sickness


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 8, 2020)

candle_86 said:


> I wish I could, vr gives me motion sickness so unless they make a non vr version I'll never get to play it.


What all VR HMD's have you tired? My wife gets very motion sick as well. She couldn't use my DK1 for longer than a few minutes before she would get motion sick, but the Vive she can use for longer periods. She can still get sick from it but it's getting better. One thing I can't stress enough his just play in sessions and you'll start getting your "VR legs" and you'll get to play longer.



xkm1948 said:


> 120 or 144hz from Valve Index does seem to drastically reduce motion sickness


Yea, the higher refresh rates is going to help vr a lot. I can honestly say though even with the Rift S's 80hz it feels good, but I can't wait to get something with a higher refresh rate. I want to buy an index but I may have to just settle with my Rift S for a while.. We just bought a new house so daddy's play funds are limited.. lol


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> What all VR HMD's have you tired? My wife gets very motion sick as well. She couldn't use my DK1 for longer than a few minutes before she would get motion sick, but the Vive she can use for longer periods. She can still get sick from it but it's getting better. One thing I can't stress enough his just play in sessions and you'll start getting your "VR legs" and you'll get to play longer.
> 
> 
> Yea, the higher refresh rates is going to help vr a lot. I can honestly say though even with the Rift S's 80hz it feels good, but I can't wait to get something with a higher refresh rate. I want to buy an index but I may have to just settle with my Rift S for a while.. We just bought a new house so daddy's play funds are limited.. lol



Tried the rift and vice at friends houses. Both make me sick within 10 minutes. I'm not going to buy others given the cost. If vr is the only option then I'll just read what happened on the half life wiki, and vr becomes a standard one day we'll I'll just play older games.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

WOW! I have to say this is by far the best VR game I've ever played! I'm just blown away at how good it is right from the start. I've only played a little over an hour. My time was limited yesterday.. We bought a new house (_our signing was yesterday_) and I made multiple trips taking stuff over to our new home. 9 times out of 10 when I would get done I would have just went to bed without playing.. but this is Half-life! lol I can't get over how you can interact with everything in the game. I mean it puts you on a balcony looking over the city with a Radio and you can turn the dial. It was amazing just looking out over the city and watching all of the stuff going on. It was so full of life compared to most VR games where it's just you in a world. The zen life on the walls is amazing. I can't wait to jump back in.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 24, 2020)

I have to admit I feel a little bit teased into buying an HMD now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 24, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I have to admit I feel a little bit teased into buying an HMD now.


Man, it looks amazing on my Rift S. I'm going to test out my Vive tonight to see how it looks. I would suggest getting even a cheaper Windows mixed reality hmd to play. It's that good.

*EDIT: The windows Mixed reality HMD actually has a better resolution than the OG Vive. it just has a smaller FOV.*


----------



## Octavean (Mar 27, 2020)

Damn I want to buy HL:A.  I might breakdown and buy it.

I have an Oculus Rift and an Oculus Quest.  I wanted to upgrade the video card on my RyZen 3950X since its just an old GTX 970.   However, I've heard that the GTX 970 can manage the game.  The GTX 970 is about equivalent to the minimum suggested spec of a GTX 1060.  With lower settings it should be OK.

Edit:

I was trying to wait for Ampere but also considered an RTX 2060 / 2070 Super.  Just not sure now is a good time to upgrade the video card.

So no Ultra settings for me,....


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 4, 2020)

I fired this up for the first time tonight. All I have to say is HOLY COW this is amazing. I've played some really awesome VR games but this has got to be the most amazing experience in VR yet. Just wow.

I read a lot of people having problems with motion sickness but I have none at all. Game is super smooth but maybe because I play a lot of FPS VR games so I'm used to it.

I have the old Rift and the Rift S. I only played it on the Rift S.



candle_86 said:


> Tried the rift and vice at friends houses. Both make me sick within 10 minutes. I'm not going to buy others given the cost. If vr is the only option then I'll just read what happened on the half life wiki, and vr becomes a standard one day we'll I'll just play older games.




Not that this matters to you but when I first got into VR I suffered from motion sickness a lot. Some games were so bad that I would break out in a sweat and just feel sick to my stomach. I found that as I played more and more that I gradually adjusted to it and now I don't get sick at all and I do play a lot of free motion FPS games. 

I'm not trying to talk you into it but thought I'd mention my experience.


----------



## Octavean (Apr 4, 2020)

It's less common but some people can experience motion sickness from  standard flat (pancake) games.  Some people are just more susceptible to this then others.  

Whenever this happens its important to discontinue playing at the first signs of discomfort.  When it dissipates, continue playing. This tends to build up resistance in those that are prone to this so that they can play longer or eventually no longer feel the ill effects at all. 

Doing anything else may reinforce susceptibility.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 10, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> I fired this up for the first time tonight. All I have to say is HOLY COW this is amazing. I've played some really awesome VR games but this has got to be the most amazing experience in VR yet. Just wow.
> 
> I read a lot of people having problems with motion sickness but I have none at all. Game is super smooth but maybe because I play a lot of FPS VR games so I'm used to it.
> 
> ...


I use to get sick playing my old Oculus Rift DK1 playing continuous motion games and some really badly made games. Then I bought a Vive and had zero motion sickness using teleporting or continuous. I have felt a little discomfort playing for long periods with some games using continuous motion, but on my Rift S I have had zero motion sickness with HLA using continuous motion. I do blame boneworks because that game gave me an iron stomach.. lol It's another amazing game. 

But I can say that if you like half-life at all and don't have VR then this is the game to get you into VR. A lot of people have been holding out, but this is it. I've never been in a VR game that's had so much life everywhere. My youngest daughter loves watching me play. She doesn't like the bad guys, but when I get into a room with a lot of zen growth she loves playing around in the room with the Rift S. We like how everything reacts to us. I just can't say enough good things about the game.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 11, 2020)

Amazing non-spoiler review of Half Life Alyx


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 22, 2020)

I finished the game yesterday. Clocked in right at 20 hours. I took my time searching every nook but my next playthrough I will push through faster. This was one fantastic experience!! I love this game. I do hope Valve gets off their butts this time and actually release another. They made the very best VR title to date.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> I finished the game yesterday. Clocked in right at 20 hours. I took my time searching every nook but my next playthrough I will push through faster. This was one fantastic experience!! I love this game. I do hope Valve gets off their butts this time and actually release another. They made the very best VR title to date.


I'm only 8 hours in and I am taking my time as well. So, I really don't know how far I am story-wise. I've stayed away from all spoilers.. haha I hope they are close to releasing the modding tools. I really thought I would play this using teleport, but I haven't got sick at all playing smooth locomotion. I really like the fact it has a mix of both where I can teleport long distances.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 22, 2020)

I typically hate teleporting in VR games so I was pleased this game offers both. Those Resins are in some odd spots so yeah i searched everything in this game to find them all. I didn't realize until maybe 4 hours in that i could open yellow chests. Figured they were just there so i know I missed a lot of resin those first 4 hours. Sitting here typing I just get all excited when thinking about this game. Started up my second play through last night.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> I typically hate teleporting in VR games so I was pleased this game offers both. Those Resins are in some odd spots so yeah i searched everything in this game to find them all. I didn't realize until maybe 4 hours in that i could open yellow chests. Figured they were just there so i know I missed a lot of resin those first 4 hours. Sitting here typing I just get all excited when thinking about this game. Started up my second play through last night.


Nice! yeah, I didn't know about the yellow chests until after a few hours myself... I know I've missed a lot of resin as well. It looks like we are close to getting the modding tools. When they release the modding tools that's going to be a game changer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 24, 2020)

I played last night and I stopped to go eat supper... It took me a minute to realize that I could not move my body with a thumbstick.. It felt really weird that I had to walk with my legs.. haha That's how real that game looks when you are playing it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 28, 2020)

I can't express enough how good this game is and how great it looks. I still just look and touch the Xen flora. My youngest daughter asked me if I was in the upside-down from Stranger Things. When you touch the flora it responds and moves and lights up. 



Spoiler: no story



I'm at a part where this new flora blows stuff in the air and when you walk through it you need to cover your mouth... lol You actually put your hand in front of your mouth. haha



 The level of detail is fantastic. If you have Index controllers you can crush bottles and cans by squeezing them. I'm 12 hours in so at the very least I have another 3 hours of play, but I'm taking my time so I figure I'll finish up around the 20-hour mark and the crazy part is that I know I've missed a lot in terms of just exploring.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 28, 2020)

It is a great game i really enjoyed it, i played through it twice. The only bad thing about this game is all the negative people complaining about it being VR only.

I don't think i have ever seen so many people freaking out about a game like this before due to VR exclusivity.

Across all media types there is content locked to one service or one piece of hardware and you take it or leave it. With Alyx people are losing their minds. Maybe they actually want to play it but don't have VR so they are bashing on it because they don't have the ability to play it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 28, 2020)

m6tzg6r said:


> It is a great game i really enjoyed it, i played through it twice. The only bad thing about this game is all the negative people complaining about it being VR only.
> 
> I don't think i have ever seen so many people freaking out about a game like this before due to VR exclusivity.
> 
> Across all media types there is content locked to one service or one piece of hardware and you take it or leave it. With Alyx people are losing their minds. Maybe they actually want to play it but don't have VR so they are bashing on it because they don't have the ability to play it.


It reminds me of when we jumped from 2d gaming to 3d gaming in the mid-'90s. Half-Life: Alyx is like Mario 64 or Tomb Raider to me, because it really shows how good this platform can be and will be the future. I know and you know once the people complaining play it in VR they will love it and say it's the future... lol The biggest thing holding HLA back right now is that VR HMD Manufacturing has come to a halt.. Even the cheap Mixed reality HMD's are pretty much gone and scalpers are making a killing and have the means to buy up what is slowly popping up. Oculus seems to have a small batch coming in weekly, but it's all gone within hours.

Hopefully, they can figure out a way to build up stock at some point.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 5, 2020)

I just finished it and holy crap it's amazing!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jun 11, 2020)

Cant wait! Just got my confirmation email that my Valve Index is shipping


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 11, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Cant wait! Just got my confirmation email that my Valve Index is shipping


I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear what you think of it and HLA! Will this be your first VR experience?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jun 18, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear what you think of it and HLA! Will this be your first VR experience?



Just got it yesterday, second time playing VR (last time was a Vive i think). Overall amazing experience, trying to get used to the adjustments for the head display as my glasses are getting in the way . Other than that zero complaints, Half Life Alyx is great as well! Super immersive.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 18, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Just got it yesterday, second time playing VR (last time was a Vive i think). Overall amazing experience, trying to get used to the adjustments for the head display as my glasses are getting in the way . Other than that zero complaints, Half Life Alyx is great as well! Super immersive.


Consider https://vroptician.com/prescription-lens-inserts/valve-index/


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 18, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Just got it yesterday, second time playing VR (last time was a Vive i think). Overall amazing experience, trying to get used to the adjustments for the head display as my glasses are getting in the way . Other than that zero complaints, Half Life Alyx is great as well! Super immersive.




Make sure to turn up that super sampling! Let your 2070S work!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 18, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Just got it yesterday, second time playing VR (last time was a Vive i think). Overall amazing experience, trying to get used to the adjustments for the head display as my glasses are getting in the way . Other than that zero complaints, Half Life Alyx is great as well! Super immersive.


Nice! How big is your play space or are you playing it sitting down. I'm actually impressed at how well you can play this sitting down. I do a little of both. I'll play standing and when I get tired I'll sit. It's funny because the first time I played for 4 hours straight in any VR game was in FO4VR and I was super tired when I stopped. I only played that sitting down after that for the most part because I knew I would play it for so long. But with Alyx I prefer standing to explorer stuff in rooms and small details. lol I'm going to play through HLA again soon.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 20, 2020)

Currently experiencing a bug where a door / fence is attached to my hand and cannot get rid of it ...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jun 20, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Make sure to turn up that super sampling! Let your 2070S work!



Thanks for the recommendation, i was curious about that setting  does it have a large FPS hit?



Mindweaver said:


> Nice! How big is your play space or are you playing it sitting down. I'm actually impressed at how well you can play this sitting down. I do a little of both. I'll play standing and when I get tired I'll sit. It's funny because the first time I played for 4 hours straight in any VR game was in FO4VR and I was super tired when I stopped. I only played that sitting down after that for the most part because I knew I would play it for so long. But with Alyx I prefer standing to explorer stuff in rooms and small details. lol I'm going to play through HLA again soon.



My play area is about 7 Feet by 14 Feet so i play hybrid where im mostly standing still and move around corners, duck , etc.. with my body movements. Works quite well actually, still trying to figure out the best setup as ive only have it for a few days. I do occasionally play sitting down as i get tired after two hours  or so. Looking at setting up a wire harness from my cieling as well as i keep getting tangled up in my VR cord .



StarExplorer said:


> Currently experiencing a bug where a door / fence is attached to my hand and cannot get rid of it ...



Can you load a previously saved game?



StarExplorer said:


> Consider https://vroptician.com/prescription-lens-inserts/valve-index/



What is life!? Bookmarked


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 22, 2020)

StarExplorer said:


> Currently experiencing a bug where a door / fence is attached to my hand and cannot get rid of it ...


I had something like this happen and the only thing I could do is go back to a save before the bug happened like @Skywalker12345 suggested.


Skywalker12345 said:


> My play area is about 7 Feet by 14 Feet so i play hybrid where im mostly standing still and move around corners, duck , etc.. with my body movements. Works quite well actually, still trying to figure out the best setup as ive only have it for a few days. I do occasionally play sitting down as i get tired after two hours  or so. Looking at setting up a wire harness from my cieling as well as i keep getting tangled up in my VR cord .


The cable management systems work will I bought *this one* and used *this zip ties* to attach them to the cable when I'm using it and take them off when I'm done. If you don't fix them to the cable then they slide together when playing.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 22, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I had something like this happen and the only thing I could do is go back to a save before the bug happened like @Skywalker12345 suggested.


Hi, yes, done that, currently fighting my way through train station. How do these people nowadays do that playing the game in 7 days, is that 24/7?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 22, 2020)

StarExplorer said:


> Hi, yes, done that, currently fighting my way through train station. How do these people nowadays do that playing the game in 7 days, is that 24/7?


Yea, it's crazy that some people have beat it in one day, but they are full-time streamers and youtubers. I took my time and I was around 19 hours to complete it but that was over 2 months. I'm going to start over soon.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, it's crazy that some people have beat it in one day, but they are full-time streamers and youtubers. I took my time and I was around 19 hours to complete it but that was over 2 months. I'm going to start over soon.



Yeah im only 8 hours in after a few days,  also playing a few other VR games such as XPLANE 11


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 24, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Yeah im only 8 hours in after a few days,  also playing a few other VR games such as XPLANE 11


They aren't perfect but if you haven't played FO4VR or Skyrim then I would suggest them. It's pretty broken in just vanilla but with Mods they are pretty amazing.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 24, 2020)

FO4 VR with good immersive mods are absolutely AMAZING, same with Skyrim.


----------



## de1@ (Jul 3, 2020)

When alyx was first coming out I did the will my pc run HL Alyx it came back good , my rift s arrived the other day and I ran the test again this time it said my gpu was too weak laptop gtx1070 8gb
I can still run most pancake game with no issue , do you think its worth risking getting I know theyv'e enhaced the game alot since release but do you think it might run it on its lowest settings ? mind you I don't know how to get steam vr to work with oculus.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 3, 2020)

de1@ said:


> When alyx was first coming out I did the will my pc run HL Alyx it came back good , my rift s arrived the other day and I ran the test again this time it said my gpu was too weak laptop gtx1070 8gb
> I can still run most pancake game with no issue , do you think its worth risking getting I know theyv'e enhaced the game alot since release but do you think it might run it on its lowest settings ? mind you I don't know how to get steam vr to work with oculus.



You can play it. AFAIK it has dynamic framerates where it lowers visual clarity depending upon your PC's capabilities. 

Linus did a video about it.


----------



## purecain (Oct 13, 2020)

This is the standard of the game. I've streamed 3 quarters of it up to now. This moment really stuck with me though. I had almost run out of bullets and there wasn't a save poin in 20minutes of really tough play.  So the pressure was on. This is what happened.
I cant upload the individual clip as its too large... damn... clips too big... meh


----------

